

Which Programming Language Should I Learn? - hiddenbayes
http://markmaunder.com/2011/07/23/which-programming-language-should-i-learn/

======
read_wharf
So, the guy has reverse engineered the cause for a perceived slight, and his
response is to block _readers_ of HN from reading his stuff, even though HN
readers have nothing to do with his slight, real or imagined.

I had nothing to do with this (whatever _this_ is), and he decided to show me
his symbolic bare ass.

A more effective response to ... whatever it is ... would be for him to sit in
a cafe and feel really, really sorry for us.

------
kfury
"referrers" not "referrer's"

